# Topics > Related topics > Events >  World Conference on Artificial Intelligence (WAIC), Shanghai, China

## Airicist

worldaic.com.cn

youtube.com/channel/UC-_14to5GG_ZqAdy-USB8jQ

linkedin.com/company/world-artificial-intelligence-conference

2022 World Artificial Intelligence Conference (WAIC), Intelligent Connectivity, Infinite Possibilities - September 1-3, 2022, Shanghai, China

2021 World Artificial Intelligence Conference (WAIC), Intelligent Connectivity, Infinite Possibilities - July 7-10, 2021, Shanghai, China

2020 World Artificial Intelligence Conference (WAIC), Intelligent Connectivity, Infinite Possibilities - July 9-11, 2020, online

2019 World Artificial Intelligence Conference (WAIC) - August 29-31, 2019, Shanghai, China

----------


## Airicist

Article "WAIC: Shanghai embraces AI life"

by Zhu Shenshen
August 29, 2019

----------


## Airicist

World Artificial Intelligence Conference 2019 / Tesla CEO Elon talks with Alibaba founder Jack

Published on Aug 29, 2019




> Tesla CEO Elon Musk talks with  Alibaba founder Jack Ma’s 'free-wheeling debate' at the 2019 Aug 29 Shanghai,Is human being at the turning point in technological development? What is the relationship between people and machines, intelligence and employment? How will education, health care, urban governance, travel and even art be presented in an intelligent era?

----------


## Airicist2

Live: Explore the highlights of the 5th World Artificial Intelligence Conference

Streamed live on Sep 2, 2022




> The 2022 World AI Conference is held from September 1-3. The annual event gathers scientists, entrepreneurs, government officials and international organizations, with the goal of showcasing developments and opportunities in the A-I industry. With more than 200 exhibitors displaying their latest products, the fifth World Artificial Intelligence Conference kicks off in Shanghai, under the theme of "intelligent connectivity, infinite multiverse." Join CGTN's Wang Siwen to explore the highlights of the conference.

----------

